# plastic sisters of battle?



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

hey! I was checking out an article on GW's site about dark eldar and I found this picture








I believe that the second closest head to the most left base is a plastic sisters of battle head. lemme know what you think!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This has been covered before, in two other threads I believe, and that is the gunner from one of the SoB tanks...


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

all I can say is lol.....

no offense to the OP of course...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

heres some more plastic sisters parts for you 
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/witch-hunters-immolator-parts-c-6_61_78.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That said, numerous sources have said there WILL be plastic sisters comming eventually, but they are at least a year off.

But yeah, that ones from the immolator kit.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Why can't people search before posting news . . . :suicide:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Why can't people search before posting news . . .


I agree, but who would have thought that this would already have been covered? Well, other than the ones that checked the two other threads...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I agree, but who would have thought that this would already have been covered? Well, other than the ones that checked the two other threads...


I don't know what's worse. The people who keep on posting this thread without looking, or the fact that every time I see it i go "ooo look at that *click*"

On topic though, plastic sisters will make an appearance someday, just got wait patiently lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

and waiting patiently I am....... Not that I need more Sisters... But as a good friend of mine says,"need ain't got nothing to do with it."


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just found it funny that its been gone over twice already xD

On topic though, I once tried thinking of a way of making plastic sisters.... Something about female eldar bodies, or boltguns from spacemarines..... It ended up not working if you can believe it 
Maybe it would be possible now with the dark eldar cloths and stuff xD


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> I just found it funny that its been gone over twice already xD
> 
> On topic though, I once tried thinking of a way of making plastic sisters.... Something about female eldar bodies, or boltguns from spacemarines..... It ended up not working if you can believe it
> Maybe it would be possible now with the dark eldar cloths and stuff xD


Was thinking the exact same thing when Dark Eldar came out. The Wyches' BDSM torsos look a lot like the Sister ones.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Even the old dark eldar female bodies and eldar female bodies made great bases for seraphim models. The problem with the new wyche bodies is that they aren't armoured enough to pass as power armour. There is too much skin showing.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Honestly the plastic Sisters in the Immolator kit aren't *that* great. I've just assembled a Immolator as a SoB Rhino BTW.

I'm sure any new plastic SoB would look amazing.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

IanC said:


> I'm sure any new plastic SoB will look amazing.


I'd probably stick with the metal ones if a drastic change would make them look too different from the current depiction in codex and fluff.

Granted, the long flowing robes would probably entangle and trip them in combat. But hey, we all like our fiction improbable and over-the-top, right?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Why can't people search before posting news . . . :suicide:


i did lawl


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Granted, the long flowing robes would probably entangle and trip them in combat. But hey, we all like our fiction improbable and over-the-top, right?


exactly why I love deep-striking tyranids NOT attacking after unburrowing. Improbable? Hell yes, fun for me?.... wait a minute.....


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

i know everyone has already said this but yea, sorry dude, its the plastic gunners head from the sisters immolator. which also comes with the front half of a sisters torso.


----------

